# ....und jetzt ist er da....



## kerala (20. März 2005)

der Frühling - endlich!


----------



## turboprinz (21. März 2005)

HiHo,

die Bilder (Winter als auch Frühling) gefallen mit größten Teils sehr gut. Bei dem Bild mit den gelben Blüten oben rechts hättest du eventuelle näher ran gemusst um weniger Blüten zu zeigen, das würde dem Bild einen interessanteren Touch geben. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Sonnst supi.

Gruß der TURBOprinz

PS: wo wir gerade beim Thema sind...


----------



## kerala (22. März 2005)

Danke, turbpprinz, von deinen Bilder gefällt mir der Wassertropfen ausserordentlich gut, wirklich schön
Was meine Bilder betrifft, so versuche ich das Bestmögliche aus einer Digicam herauszuholen, die nicht der oberen Preisklasse angehört (Canon Powershot A 70) Wer mir eine Spiegelreflexcamera spendieren möchte, nur zu..........
Liebe Grüße
Lisa


----------



## turboprinz (22. März 2005)

HiHo,

ich habe auch nicht so die "Übercam". Sony Cyber- Shot P100. Für gilt also das Gleiche....Wer eine SLR zu Verschenken hat, nehme ich gerne!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

